# 2001: A Space Odyssey



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok guys, I've talked about this movie with TWO people now and neither had seen it and it really pissed me off. I think it's one of the greatest movies ever, so yeah.



HAL, Open the pod bay door.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually I'm always amazed at the really great movies that lots of people have NEVER seen. Movies like Monty Python's The Holy Grail, the original War of the Worlds, Night of the Hunter. Movies that all sane people ought be required to see. But people would rather watch the current steaming turd burgers that Hollywwod is cranking out.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 4, 2007)

It's DEFINITELY one of the best 100 films ever made.
Imo, it's one of the 20 best.

Almost every class i've had in film history had a part that included "2001".

Kubrick -> genius.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 4, 2007)

I've seen it and i thought it was amazing, my friend on the other hand proclaimed that he wanted those hours of his life back 

hmmm, i want to go rent this now  




ohio_eric said:


> Actually I'm always amazed at the really great movies that lots of people have NEVER seen. Movies like Monty Python's The Holy Grail, the original War of the Worlds, Night of the Hunter. Movies that all sane people ought be required to see. But people would rather watch the current steaming turd burgers that Hollywwod is cranking out.



i know people that haven't even HEARD of monty python let alone seen the show of any of the affiliated movies  
also i always thought the original WOTW movie, whilst having a certain level of charm was just a bit silly, maybe thats just me though


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Totally, TOTALLY agree with Jeff and Frenchy (And Eric, too. So fucking true).


That film is a must-see, and a fucking brilliant piece of art. Especially with the original ending. Tripped out shit, man.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 4, 2007)

If they could have pulled off the ending like it is in the book it would have been absolutely stunning. Bar that, great film.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 4, 2007)

Woo, im the minority. I've always wanted to see it, just never got around to it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

My absolute favorite movie. Arthur C. Clarke (My favorite author) and Stanley Kubrik (My favorite director) rule! 



Pauly said:


> If they could have pulled off the ending like it is in the book it would have been absolutely stunning. Bar that, great film.



The film is better than the book ...Plus, in the novel sequels, the details are changed to reflect what's in the movie, not in the first novel (which came shortly after the movie).


----------



## Shawn (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome movie.  It's definitely a must see.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw it when it came out in stunning ....stereo!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I saw it when it came out in stunning ....stereo!


man even I remember going to movies which were stereo before surround sound came out, crazy stuff, I totally forgot about that


----------



## Leon (Nov 4, 2007)

i've seen it.... and... uh... didn't like it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> i've seen it.... and... uh... didn't like it


well that's because you're not a cool kid

2010 is good too but not nearly as awesome. I should read the books...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> well that's because you're not a cool kid
> 
> 2010 is good too but not nearly as awesome. I should read the books...



The books are great, but I think Arthur C. Clarke has better ones. Rendezvous with Rama and Childhoods End (think LZ's "Houses of the Holy" album cover) FTW!


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> HAL, Open the pod bay door.



I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

Something is going to happen.


What?


Something wonderful.

[action=D-EJ915]just finished watching 2010[/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

The part in 2010 where the guy is talking about Houston's Astrodome's hotdogs tasting the best is a complete fucking lie. They aren't terrible, but they're far from being the best.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 7, 2007)

Read 2001 and 2010 and liked both of them. 

I have yet to see the 2001 movie, and my local video stores don't carry either movie (I hate this town...), so I won't be seeing it for a good while. 

The flick looks interesting though, so I'll probly end up buying it online later on down the road.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2007)

I've seen both 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: The Year We Made Contact. I thought 2001 was pretty good, but I don't rate it nearly as high as a lot of other people in this thread are. I thought the idea behind 2010 was more interesting, but the end of the film was just so friggin' bizarre. I won't reveal it for those of you who haven't seen it, but I was just thinking, "What the fuck!?" 

Yeah, but entertaining films.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think the ending of both is equally bizarre  At least you can figure out what was going on in the one in 2010, 2001 just leaves you going wtf?


----------



## playstopause (Nov 7, 2007)

The ending on "2001" is probably in the top 3 ever "film's finale that leaves it open for speculations".
At the time it came out, critics were all goin' with their own conclusions, wich were all differents.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 7, 2007)

I love purposefully ambiguous endings .


----------



## ElRay (Nov 7, 2007)

Leon said:


> i've seen it.... and... uh... didn't like it


Did you read the book? If you know what you're looking at, the movie is phenomenal. 2010 stands a bit more independent of the book, because the screen play was written essentially at the same time.

Similarly, if you know Dune (the novel), the David Lynch movie is great, otherwise it kinda bites if you're not a David Lynch fan.

Ray


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2007)

ElRay said:


> Did you read the book? If you know what you're looking at, the movie is phenomenal. 2010 stands a bit more independent of the book, because the screen play was written essentially at the same time.
> 
> Similarly, if you know Dune (the novel), the David Lynch movie is great, otherwise it kinda bites if you're not a David Lynch fan.
> 
> Ray



I thought the Dune miniseries on the Sci-fi channel was 1000x better than the David Lynch Dune movie.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 7, 2007)

Dune is David Lynch only bad movie. 
He retired his name from the credits since the shooting had been a total trainwreck.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Dune is David Lynch only bad movie.
> He retired his name from the credits since the shooting had been a total trainwreck.



I thought Mulholland Drive was pretty horrible, except for that bizarre scene in the diner where they're talking about the key. I thought that part was sweet, but the rest of the movie was pure shit.

I think David Lynch is pretty hit and miss. Some of his movies are really good, some are decent, and some are horrible. Have you ever seen Eraserhead? I thought that was pretty mediocre. Not bad, but not really good either.

I liked Lost Highway and Blue Velvet quite a bit, though.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 7, 2007)

I can really understand someone saying that Lynch's movies are shit. No problem with that. It's "tough" cinema and it's not for everyone. You got to be in that "mood" to watch that kind of stuff. It ain't Ferris Buller's day off. It's also a question of personal taste...

I personaly think that David Lynch is one of the few great cinema masters left. I'm a huge fan of every movie he made (beside Dune). I own every dvd, books, seen all his movies many times... I think Eraserhead is one of the best films ever. 
It's a breaktrough film, a masterpiece in sound editing.

I'm a huge fan


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate the fanboys.  They think that anything he touches is perfect and genius even when it's complete nonsense and bullshit.  I'm not saying this because I'm not a fan of his. Quite the contrary, I've seen about 10 of his films so far and I'd say that about half of them were crap and the other half were good. I actually hated Ferris Buller's Day Off and I'm more into experimental cinema and the like. I used to be a member of a horror and cult cinema fan club where, besides the horror films, we watched a lot of obscure experimental films and underground stuff. I tend to be a big fan of that stuff, but I take Lynch's stuff on a film-by-film basis. 

On a similar note, this reminds me of the Takashi Miike fanboys who I knew in that club I mentioned. They worshipped Miike as a director and thought everything he made was ingenious. He's directed about 75 films and I've seen about 20 of them. While at first I hated him, I now have a mixed opinion of him. He made one of my all-time favorite comedies, "Katakurike no Koufuku." He also made some films I really like such as "Youkai Daisensou," "Chuugoku no Choujin," and "Chakushin Ari." However, he also made some of the most offensive and horrific films I've ever seen such as "Visitor Q" and "Audition." I've read people say that "some people don't get Miike because of his obsession with necrophilia, cowheads..." and "Miike's main goal seems to be to make the people watching his films throw up their food." My opinion is that, overall, most of Miike's films are pure crap with the purpose of just shocking the viewer and seeing how many taboos he can put in a film, but he's a very very skilled director and occasionally writes and directs some very good films. The Miike fans can be pretty annoying though, calling every crap he spews a masterpiece.

Comparatively, I think David Lynch has a better track record, something around 50-50 for good and bad films. And I have reasons for liking and disliking each of his films.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't really read any of the previous posts... all I have to say is, 2001 is one of my fav movies of ALL-time. It is a classic, one of the landmark sci-fi films!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I can really understand someone saying that Lynch's movies are shit. No problem with that. It's "tough" cinema and it's not for everyone. You got to be in that "mood" to watch that kind of stuff. It ain't Ferris Buller's day off. It's also a question of personal taste...
> 
> I personaly think that David Lynch is one of the few great cinema masters left. I'm a huge fan of every movie he made (beside Dune). I own every dvd, books, seen all his movies many times... I think Eraserhead is one of the best films ever.
> It's a breaktrough film, a masterpiece in sound editing.
> ...



 on Eraserhead. Gawd! What do you two think of the Coen Bros. movies?


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 8, 2007)

Its a good movie - I prefer Barry Lyndon to 2001 tho (probably my fav Kubrick film) 


The story is a bit crap tho - WEEE Juptier turns into a second sun and jupiters moons magically turn habitable (well in 2012 at any rate).


----------



## ElRay (Nov 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> I thought the Dune miniseries on the Sci-fi channel was 1000x better than the David Lynch Dune movie.


Visually, I thought they overall bit (but they did have some high-points), plus they deviated too much from the novels (too many out out on the open sand still-suit less water wasting scenes), had too many anti-Islam overtones, and Lynch's voice-overs worked far, far better than the added, made-up scenes/flashbacks to avoid the "internal monologs" from the books. Also, Lynch had the Guild Navigator spot-on, his depiction of the Bene Gesserit was much better (especially how they seemed float and be essentially motionless when moving). 

Maybe someday I'll try to re-watch the mini-series with no preconceived notions, but given all the hype about being authentic, and taking advantage of the longer time slice, I was sadly disappointed.



playstopause said:


> I can really understand someone saying that Lynch's movies are shit. No problem with that. It's "tough" cinema and it's not for everyone.


I've seen Blue Velvet six times and I still don't know if I like it or not.  



Vegetta said:


> The story is a bit crap tho - WEEE Juptier turns into a second sun and jupiters moons magically turn habitable (well in 2012 at any rate).


It wasn't magic. It was the sheer mass of all the obelisks that increased Jupiter's mass sufficiently for spontaneous ingition. Sheesh -- It makes perfect sence. 


Aurhtur C Clarke said:


> Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.



Ray


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 8, 2007)

Arthur C. Clarke is so amazing!


"Early in the millennium, actor Morgan Freeman expressed his desire to produce a film based on Arthur C. Clarke's novel Rendezvous with Rama. After a drawn-out development process - which Freeman states has been due to difficulties in procuring funding - it now appears this will indeed be happening. IMDb, as of February 2007, upgraded the status of the project to announced in 2009. The film is to be produced by Freeman's production company, Revelations Entertainment. The website of this company is still touting David Fincher, who had been named as far back as 2001, as director." - Wikipedia.


I want to see this happen.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> I hate the fanboys.  They think that anything he touches is perfect and genius even when it's complete nonsense and bullshit.



Well, i might be a fanboy, but i have a bachelor in film studies and film production and i'm a director myself... Cinema is what i do for a living, so i kind of know what i'm talking about. Doesn't mean everyone can't have their own tastes and all, but as far as cinema goes, my knowledge of this form of art goes before beeing a "fanboy". Or that's what turns me into one. I'm not a fanboy for the sake of beeing one. I know my shit 

By saying that Lynch is one of the few great masters left, many people in the industry, cinema teachers, etc. have the same opinion as me. Lynch is a landmark in cinema. He is just more recognized among "film people" than people in general. That beeing said, you have the right to hate some of his films. Just don't call it "shit" because it's not the case (or add "in my opinion").


----------



## playstopause (Nov 8, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> on Eraserhead. Gawd! What do you two think of the Coen Bros. movies?



The Coen Bros. have done some amazing movies. I think they're great and have developped a style of their own, wich is rare in contemporary american cinema.

Some of their films are better than others, but in general, they're always fun to watch.

My fav. would be :

- Raising Arizona
- The Man Who Wasn't There
- Fargo 
- The Big Lebowski 
- Barton Fink


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> The Coen Bros. have done some amazing movies. I think they're great and have developped a style of their own, wich is rare in contemporary american cinema.
> 
> Some of their films are better than others, but in general, they're always fun to watch.
> 
> ...



I have watched Oh, Brother... about amillion times. That would be my Fave.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> My fav. would be :
> 
> - Raising Arizona
> - Fargo
> - The Big Lebowski



I love those movies. I haven't seen the others.


----------



## hide (Nov 8, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> My absolute favorite movie. Arthur C. Clarke (My favorite author) and Stanley Kubrik (My favorite director) rule!
> 
> 
> 
> The film is better than the book ...Plus, in the novel sequels, the details are changed to reflect what's in the movie, not in the first novel (which came shortly after the movie).



+1 Great film, absolutely a must-see. Kubrick gives that prophetic feel to his films that makes him incomparable. 

His fiction is just as far from reality that one's able to reflect on what he's watching and living at the same time. 
I hope that doesn't sound too gay


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 28, 2007)

Just finished watching this. I wish I could express my dislike for this movie with words that wouldn't piss everyone off and make everyone hate me, so I'll just leave it at this. I wish I had never read this thread and decided I needed to see this movie


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

playstopause said:


> The Coen Bros. have done some amazing movies. I think they're great and have developped a style of their own, wich is rare in contemporary american cinema.
> 
> Some of their films are better than others, but in general, they're always fun to watch.
> 
> ...



man, it's been too long since i've seen those. the Big Lebowski, eh, i think it's alright. the other two i've never seen...


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Just finished watching this. I wish I could express my dislike for this movie with words that wouldn't piss everyone off and make everyone hate me, so I'll just leave it at this. I wish I had never read this thread and decided I needed to see this movie



ironic, i think, that you choose to censor yourself here, instead of everywhere else on the forum


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, this movie doesn't involve coprophagia, necrophilia, incest, rape, or pedophilia. What do I really have to go into detail about?


----------



## playstopause (Nov 28, 2007)

Leon said:


> man, it's been too long since i've seen those. the Big Lebowski, eh, i think it's alright. the other two i've never seen...



There's just something "magical" about Fargo.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 1, 2007)

I've heard of it, but never seen it. I've always wanted to though. And at some point I will buy it and watch it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 1, 2007)

Unless you do copious amounts of drugs or have read the book I wouldn't bother. Trust me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 1, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Unless you do *copious amounts of drugs *or have read the book I wouldn't bother. Trust me.



Is that a requirement to fully enjoy the movie?


This could be fun.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't know I guess, I didn't enjoy the movie. At all.


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Is that a requirement to fully enjoy the movie?



I would say no... just be open-minded, but keep in mind this movie was made in 1968, so things are more or less different back then.

Oh, if you want to go deeper, pay attention to all of those sci-fi prediction they made in the movie. Alot of those have become reality, and you could clearly see how this movie inspire many of the sci-fi films we come to know of today; especially in terms of technology they predict in this one, and how they shot sci-fi. If you are into philosophy, it is a plus too.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> I would say no... just be open-minded, but keep in mind this movie was made in 1968, so things are more or less different back then.
> 
> Oh, if you want to go deeper, pay attention to all of those sci-fi prediction they made in the movie. Alot of those have become reality, and you could clearly see how this movie inspire many of the sci-fi films we come to know of today; especially in terms of technology they predict in this one, and how they shot sci-fi. If you are into philosophy, it is a plus too.



Hmm, being the Kubrick fan I am I may enjoy this film.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wouldn't know I guess, I didn't enjoy the movie. At all.



How do you feel about A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> How do you feel about A Clockwork Orange?



I dug it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I dug it.





Debauchery at it's finest.


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Hmm, being the Kubrick fan I am I may enjoy this film.



Nice  So do you enjoy Full Metal Jacket? I personally dig that film alot!  Actually, I plan on getting the Blu-ray version of it soon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Nice  So do you enjoy Full Metal Jacket? I personally dig that film alot!  Actually, I plan on getting the Blu-ray version of it soon.



That and The Shining are sort of quintessential Kubrick films.


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That and The Shining are sort of quintessential Kubrick films.



Oh shit, how COULD I forget about The Shining?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Oh shit, how COULD I forget about The Shining?



Incredibly innovative film dude.


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Incredibly innovative film dude.



True, but I thought the movie version should've spent a little more time on showing how Jack turned crazy and all...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> True, but I thought the movie version should've spent a little more time on showing how Jack turned crazy and all...



I never read the book.


----------



## hide (Dec 2, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I can really understand someone saying that Lynch's movies are shit. No problem with that. It's "tough" cinema and it's not for everyone.



 Blue Velvet is one of my favourite. I've seen it at least 12 times.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Incredibly innovative film dude.



Same goes for 2001. Don't listen to JJ, he doesn't have a clue fawk

No Kubrick fan is a complete fan unless it has seen 2001.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

Some day I'm going to make a movie that lasts 3 hours, makes no sense whatsoever, and I'll write the script in like 10 minutes, and see how many people think it's like the best thing ever


----------



## playstopause (Dec 2, 2007)

Seriously, i can easily see why people would hate that film. It's a long, slow paced, philosophical one.

But, still, this movie is considered a masterpiece by every film buff, critic, filmmaker out there. Its been brought up in many classes i've had in university regarding contemporary filmmaking.

Remember (and this is important) it was made in 1968! WAY ahead of it's time (like many Kubrick's films).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

Eyes Wide Shut was cool, there was boobies in that. I  boobies.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Eyes Wide Shut was cool, there was boobies in that. I  boobies.



Oh that movie was such a trainwreck _ That is the only Kubrick film i cannot stand (at least it had bewbs - without bewbs that movie could be used as a non-lethal torture device)


----------



## Kotex (Dec 2, 2007)

From what I've heard it somewhat like THX 1138, which I liked A LOT.
So if what I've been told and heard, I will like it.


----------



## hide (Dec 2, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> Oh that movie was such a trainwreck _ That is the only Kubrick film i cannot stand (at least it had bewbs - without bewbs that movie could be used as a non-lethal torture device)



Whaaaaat? Man, are you serious? If I had a dog I'd call it Tom Cruise, but the plot is psychologically unexceptionable (well, considered it's taken from a book by Schnitzler, it's not a hard guess), has a unique interpretation of how hierarchy, sexuality and irrationality collide, and it's full of external links and auto-references. And, by god, Kidman's titties!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 2, 2007)

hide said:


> ... has a unique interpretation of how hierarchy, sexuality and irrationality collide, and it's full of external links and auto-references. And, by god, Kidman's titties!



I will have to agree with all of the above.


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Some day I'm going to make a movie that lasts 3 hours, makes no sense whatsoever



Sorry JJ, it makes no sense only to you, I guess...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

It wasn't only the fact it made no sense that made me dislike it. It was inefficient. They could have easily shaved off an hour of that movie if they could just get over the fact that they were in space. I felt like screaming at the screen for at least an hour of the movie "We get it assholes, you're in fucking space, now fucking do something".


----------



## Azyiu (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It wasn't only the fact it made no sense that made me dislike it. It was inefficient. They could have easily shaved off an hour of that movie if they could just get over the fact that they were in space. I felt like screaming at the screen for at least an hour of the movie "We get it assholes, you're in fucking space, now fucking do something".



I know I know, and I don't blame you for that... again, like I said earlier to someone else, this film was made in 1968. You do need a slightly different mindset when watching it. The thing you need to know in mind is that, there weren't THAT many sci-fi films (or at least good ones) in that era. Movie goers at that time DID enjoy watching those what we now call boring-I-know-you-are-in-space scenes. At that time, those boring scenes were considered cool to some degrees.


----------

